# Weekend #2



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Gabby brag!!!! She passed again!!!!

Needless to say I am thrilled. All in allo thought she was improved. We went to our trainers on Tuesday and we worked "training issues". For Gabby it was her mouthing and "creeping". She doesn't really creep but the concept that she has to stay put not lean or scoot at ALL forward. She got perfect in training. Of course I know tests are a whole new ball game. But I thought we would be good if we were no worse off than the previous week. I think Gabby was 65% better on her mouth at the test AND sat right where I put her each time which was s very needed as we had breaking birds. 

The land again was a walk up double. We had to make a left swing toward the field. Many dogs got their eye on the flier station and never turned and never saw the first bird go down. Lots of handles to the memory bird. I came out and headed right-ish so I made an exaggerated left turn to get Gabby in heel and be sure she saw that bird. The memory bird was only about 50 yards, in their face but was a cover divider. She stepped on both marks no handles. My blind wasn't pretty. They told they wanted the dogs to go through the deep cover. I let Gabby roll a bit too long on a left back but she stopped and took each cast I gave. I just didn't give the correct casts at the correct moments.DOH!!!

Water we started the test with a duck call, the go bird was SHORT! A LOT of dogs dropped on that bird for breaking. That made me very nervous. The memory was a water land water mark on the edge of the shore. Blind was a channel swim had to make sure the dogs swam. And the honor. Lost a few dogs there too. 

Gabby bless her fluffy butt kept it in position for both marks to go down. Had to hunt the memory a bit on the memory but no handles. I did a better job on her blind. The honor made me nervous but she stayed put. PHEW!!!

No more hunt tests until next year. Hope to make our manners stronger, make my confidence better and improve my blind handling. 

Proud of my Goo!!!!

Ann


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

yay! great job!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Woohoo! Congrats to you and Gabby.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Terrific news!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

That's so wonderful when they pass and scare the heck out of you!


----------

